# Manchester meet up....



## uk_123

Hi everyone, was wondering if anyone is interested in helping to set up a little IBS support group in Manchester area?


----------



## caddy2020

hi there, im new on here, but having recently been diagnosed with IBS and thinking it sucks, I wouldnt mind getting to a group to discuss and swap stories and food thoughts etc, where abouts are you based? im in salford, setting something up would definately be on my cards as I cant seem to find one anywhere else! xx


----------



## rar123

Hey I'm also new on here and have ibs and also would be interested in starting up a meeting group I'm also from the Manchester area and just would be great to talk to someone who's going threw the same things as I am xxx


----------



## YoungIBSsufferer

uk_123 said:


> Hi everyone, was wondering if anyone is interested in helping to set up a little IBS support group in Manchester area?


Hello, just joined today i am a long term IBS suffer and from ashton-under-lyne would LOVE a manchester support group, im in.


----------



## uk_123

hey everyone, sorry for late reply, dont come on here very often, especially when it doesnt remember my password for next time as i can never remember the long passwords they give on here. hope everyones ok with everyone? my IBS has been really bad again lately... have it everyday anyway but seems to be goin thru a very bad patch again. not sure how we go about setting up a group... i suppose we just say a place n meet... start off as a small little group with who we av now n then build it up. would really really like some friends with IBS (cos altho my mates/ family know all about it, it would be good to spend some time with other people who av it n support each other). I'm 26 and living manchester city centre. Look forward to hearing from u all soon x


----------



## cw_2009

Im not from Manchester would be interested to see how your meet up goes.. suppose Manchester is only a train ride away lol..Hows you uk_123??


uk_123 said:


> hey everyone, sorry for late reply, dont come on here very often, especially when it doesnt remember my password for next time as i can never remember the long passwords they give on here. hope everyones ok with everyone? my IBS has been really bad again lately... have it everyday anyway but seems to be goin thru a very bad patch again. not sure how we go about setting up a group... i suppose we just say a place n meet... start off as a small little group with who we av now n then build it up. would really really like some friends with IBS (cos altho my mates/ family know all about it, it would be good to spend some time with other people who av it n support each other). I'm 26 and living manchester city centre. Look forward to hearing from u all soon x


----------



## craig269

uk_123 said:


> Hi everyone, was wondering if anyone is interested in helping to set up a little IBS support group in Manchester area?


Hi. Having been diagnosed with IBS (because my GP really doesn't know much about it), I'm really keen to do this Manchester meetup. I'm also doing a lot of research on this as I am REALLY not happy with the level of knowledge amongst GPs etc. If there is the appetite for this I'll sort out a meeting place, time and organise it etc.Let me know...CT


----------



## craig269

caddy2020 said:


> hi there, im new on here, but having recently been diagnosed with IBS and thinking it sucks, I wouldnt mind getting to a group to discuss and swap stories and food thoughts etc, where abouts are you based? im in salford, setting something up would definately be on my cards as I cant seem to find one anywhere else! xx


Hi, did you get any response to this?Se my post below. Happy to set something up...CT


----------



## uk_123

Hey Craig,sorry for the delayed response, i started this little post, but it never alerts me when it gets any response n i dont come on the forum very often, only properly got one person that was interested n we have been chatting but not set anything in stone yet. would be really good to get a group going soon. any ideas? im sure we could get a community room in a library or something for free, surely? i will send u my email address in a private message. doctors are officially rubbish on topic of IBS, i stopped going back to GP when i realised they werent really getting anywhere with it. where abouts in manchester are u? reply to my email address as I'll definitely get message that way.Zoe


craig269 said:


> Hi, did you get any response to this?Se my post below. Happy to set something up...CT


----------



## uk_123

hey there,sent u a private message with my email address in. Hope ur doing ok....


rar123 said:


> Hey I'm also new on here and have ibs and also would be interested in starting up a meeting group I'm also from the Manchester area and just would be great to talk to someone who's going threw the same things as I am xxx


----------



## uk_123

Private messaged u with my email address so we can all try n arrange a manchester meet up.


YoungIBSsufferer said:


> Hello, just joined today i am a long term IBS suffer and from ashton-under-lyne would LOVE a manchester support group, im in.


----------



## craig269

Hi group, if anyone is getting these updates, I and another member have spoken about setting up a central Manchester meeting of anyone is interested.Looking at a meeting place now.Please DM if you want to know more...CT


----------



## Trayce

Did the Manchester meet get going

I am in audenshaw


----------



## Anna Cox

Hi Guys,

I've set up support groups in London and Brighton, you can join it at:

http://www.meetup.co...-Meetup-London/

http://www.meetup.com/IBS-Meetup-Brighton/

Anyone in other locations interested in being part of a support group, please join my facebook group and let me know your location so that I can help you set one up or let you know when one starts in your area:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/IBSsupportgroupsUK/

Also, if anyone has already started a group, I'd love to be in touch with you...

All the best,

Anna x


----------

